# Cable Pass-Thru For Walls



## EPAC Shakur (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi folks! I'm wondering if anybody has a good idea of where to go to find a manufactured "Cable Pass" or a mouse hole. I've worked in a few venues that have had these, and now I work in a venue that could really use these (a lot of side rooms where cables need to go, but doors that also need to stay closed). For the life of me, however, I can't seem to find out where to go to get them. 

All I've been able to find is this article, which describes perfectly their function and usefulness, but offers no insight on where to find them. "Cable Pass" as a search term has been pretty unhelpful for me. 





Did You Know – Cable Passes

Beverage management systems may also be used because make extensive use of large diameter pipe and these systems are designed with large radius bends to make it easier for users to pull cables. READ MORE



theatreconsultants.org





Any ideas?


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 23, 2020)

The STI EZ path stuff is pretty good. Not sure it'll fit your needs depending on how big you want the holes to be, but in most cases these are fire rated walls and you cannot simply blow a hole in the wall and shove an open pipe in it. Even though I'm sure there are many theaters that have done that.





EZ Path Advantages | STI Firestop

Specified Technologies Inc. is an industry leader in developing innovative fire protection systems that help stop the spread of fire, smoke, and hot gases.



www.stifirestop.com


----------



## Morte615 (Oct 23, 2020)

Ohh I like those ones for Fire Rated walls. In general we just head to Lowe's and pick up some PVC pipe and push it through the walls. Exterior walls usually end up using metal pipe just because they like that better. Try to get threaded pipe so you can thread a cap on when not in use. We usually also screw a small chain to the cap so it doesn't walk away.
I can take a picture tomorrow of what we use.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 23, 2020)

Legal Chase for Portable Cables + Company Switch Questions

I’m designing a production taking place in a church basement gymnasium. This will be the first theatrical production to happen in the space.There is ample power available, although the existing switches are in an electrical room which is not near the performance area. The existing...



www.controlbooth.com


----------



## FMEng (Oct 23, 2020)

Acoustic Sciences makes some that maintain sound isolation. CablePass


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Oct 25, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> The STI EZ path stuff is pretty good. Not sure it'll fit your needs depending on how big you want the holes to be, but in most cases these are fire rated walls and you cannot simply blow a hole in the wall and shove an open pipe in it. Even though I'm sure there are many theaters that have done that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly my concern as well


----------



## EPAC Shakur (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, maintaining the integrity of the fire rated walls is important to me. This is why I'm looking for manufactured products and not just drilling holes through my walls. 

Thanks for the responses, this is all very helpful.


----------



## mbrown3039 (Oct 28, 2020)

We use the Wiremold (by Legrand) FlameStopper devices for semi/permanent installtion - the fire and building inspectors in this part of the world really like them and recognize them by sight, so it's an easy, "no questions asked" item to tick off the inspection check list.


----------

